# Soylent



## Tangled Kite (Apr 16, 2014)

I would love it if they could turn this into an actual meal replacement. I've never been that interested in food anyway and to make it and decide what to eat in order to have a balanced diet every day 3 times a day is a hassle. I mean that's not to say I don't get cravings for things but it would be nice to have something there that I can just grab out of the cupboard for when I feel hungry but don't know what to eat/ don't feel like making anything. The bland taste it supposedly has wouldn't bother me so much since I usually end up eating the same stuff over and over again anyway. Food has just never been a comfort thing to me like it seems to be for most people.

...as long as it's not made out of people.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Things like that can never really replace whole foods. 1 tomato has 10000 phytonutrients that benefit us. And it's not just about having minerals and vitamins, but how much bioavailable they are. Phosphate and calcium don't go well together, for example.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> Things like that can never really replace whole foods. 1 tomato has 10000 phytonutrients that benefit us. And it's not just about having minerals and vitamins, but how much bioavailable they are. Phosphate and calcium don't go well together, for example.


Yeah those are exactly my 2 concerns.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. What could possibly go wrong?!






Oh, that's right :wink:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Amine said:


> Soylent - Free Your Body
> Soylent: Could a quick slug of nutritionally engineered sludge ever replace the leisurely meal? - Features - Food + Drink - The Independent


And it probably tastes like shit


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

RobynC said:


> And it probably tastes like shit


According to the author if this article, it tastes like "oversweet vanilla body wash, but with the texture of silt." 

To each her own, I guess.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

A nutritional product designed by somebody without a medical background or education in biology/nutrition? Sign me up!


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_ScientiaOmnisEst_



> According to the author if this article, it tastes like "oversweet vanilla body wash, but with the texture of silt."


So you're saying it's sickeningly sweet, and tastes like a mixture of soap and vanilla, and is silty? Sounds wonderful if you ask me (rolls eyes)

@_BiPedalP314_



> A nutritional product designed by somebody without a medical background or education in biology/nutrition? Sign me up!


I actually agree...


----------



## Nerian (Jan 12, 2013)

I love the idea for most meals, but I wouldn't give up at least one easy meal a day simply because we do not know that we know absolutely everything about human nutrition.

I hate all the dishes, preparation, time shopping, time cooking, time time time. It's laborious. This is the 21st century. Please, I just want my beige goop. The less taste the better.


----------



## S33K3RZ (Oct 18, 2014)

Amine said:


> Soylent - Free Your Body
> Soylent: Could a quick slug of nutritionally engineered sludge ever replace the leisurely meal? - Features - Food + Drink - The Independent
> 
> So, this is basically an alternative to food. The idea is to get optimal nutrition for almost 0 time expenditure, and at a low cost. People spend 1-2 hours a day preparing, eating, and cleaning up after meals. Soylent eliminates all of this as it is a powderized drink that costs $3-4 per meal.


I am disappointed; You can't mention Soylant without mentioning:

Eat your heart out, Dracula - scientists turn blood into biscuits and chocolate - Telegraph
6 Foods Made With Real Blood So You Can Eat Like a 'Twilight' Vampire | The Stir

Turning blood into coffee and eating blood sausage for the win! Makes me want to move to Russia; not really.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

If they could make a perfect nutritional goop to be taken 6 times a day, I'd gladly take it and never eat solids again.

I enjoy cooking, but I enjoy efficiency more.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Amine said:


> Rob Rhinehart - Rob Rhinehart - The Colbert Report - Video Clip | Comedy Central
> 
> ^That's Soylent's creator, Rob Rhinehart, on Stephen Colbert in July. A comical interview for the fact that, well, Rhinehart's personality seems to kind of match his creation. Sort of kidding, but this guy is clearly the epitome of an IxTJ engineer and it is really no surprise he thought to do this. He wants pure efficiency, no taste whatsoever. And hey, I'm still on board with the idea. Similar such projects exist all over, we just don't notice them so often because they don't involve our diet. Nonetheless, isn't any finely engineered machine built for pure utility? The point is, ironically, to make room for whatever one _does_ consider to be the finer things in life.


He's an ENTJ, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

I looked this up some time ago because of a hiking trip, but it contains gluten and soy, so I can't give it a try. Shame, really. I hate cooking most of the time.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Entropic said:


> He's an ENTJ, just wanted to point that out.


I kinda doubt it. I'm sticking with IxTJ. At least we are sure he is a TJ. That part couldn't be anymore obvious.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Amine said:


> I kinda doubt it. I'm sticking with IxTJ. At least we are sure he is a TJ. That part couldn't be anymore obvious.


There's just no way an INTJ would care as much about efficiency as this guy does. Also, he's a good example of Si PoLR i socionics.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

If anyone cares, this stuff is amazing. I've been on it for a few months. I feel better, have more energy, need less coffee, poop regularly, etc. Sure, it tastes like nothing but it's ridiculously easy to deal with.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Primeval said:


> If anyone cares, this stuff is amazing. I've been on it for a few months. I feel better, have more energy, need less coffee, poop regularly, etc. Sure, it tastes like nothing but it's ridiculously easy to deal with.


Interesting. So, what % of your diet does it consist of?


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

It's definitely interesting. I just wonder if there's any effect of just having a liquid diet. Also i've heard the ceo and some other people say that this replaces 80-90% of their meals. But what do they still need to eat that it doesn't make up 100%?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

orni said:


> It's definitely interesting. I just wonder if there's any effect of just having a liquid diet. Also i've heard the ceo and some other people say that this replaces 80-90% of their meals. But what do they still need to eat that it doesn't make up 100%?


whatever else they eat, it's not enough to have a healthy body


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 11, 2013)

New from Rosa Labs! The Soylent you LOVE and NEED but now with 400mg of caffeine per serving to keep you energized and alert for your active lifestyle! Keep working, keep spending, keep drinking Soylent Joe™


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

400 mg of caffeine per serving? Good lord.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

Amine said:


> Interesting. So, what % of your diet does it consist of?


About 90%. The rest is salads for phytochemicals and the odd burger if I feel the need for a tastegood.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Did anyone post: "Soylent *Green* is PEOPLE!" yet?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Wouldn't you basically be hungry all the time with this diet? Your body doesn't process liquids the same way it does solids. You can drink soda all day, consume like 2000kcals in soda, and as soon as you urinate the bulk of it (the water) you'll feel hungry again. The bulk of this product is water, so...


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Wouldn't you basically be hungry all the time with this diet? Your body doesn't process liquids the same way it does solids. You can drink soda all day, consume like 2000kcals in soda, and as soon as you urinate the bulk of it (the water) you'll feel hungry again. The bulk of this product is water, so...


I find I'm neither full nor hungry. I just sip the stuff throughout the day. It's more of a sludge than a liquid. There is a decent amount of fiber in it so it still "feels" like you ate food, but...no preparation. Best invention ever.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

I guarantee anyone who finds this even remotely appealing is an N lol.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Mee2 said:


> I guarantee anyone who finds this even remotely appealing is an N lol.


Maybe. I'm an S and I do not find it appealing at all. I'd rather spend a half hour baking a delicious seasoned potato and chicken breast.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I was going to make a new thread on Soylent but decided to search it first to see if there was already one. What do you know, there is and it is by me..

Anyway, I decided to buy some this week. It came quickly. 60 x 400 Calorie bottles. I plan to drink 2 per day. Today was the first day I tried it. The taste was tolerable... very neutral, as advertised. What urged me to do this was starting work again. I had been living off my savings for 3 years, and I got down below $10k and was like 'fuq, I need a job now'. So now I'm busy again and I'm also making money, so Soylent makes sense. Not that it's terribly expensive, it isn't. But I was really going bare minimum for a long time. As for the time, now I need to spend less on shopping, food prep, eating itself, and cleanup. Which is nice. More time for me to pursuit my actual passions. Maybe I'll increase to 3 bottles per day eventually. I doubt I'd go above that, but some people do.

I'm looking forward to seeing if it changes how I look or feel. I am already pretty fit and healthy, but I suspect this is an improvement on my diet for the most part. It's going to help me cut out some sugary food, for one thing. I mean, I don't know what else to eat a lot of the time than some foods. Like I'll have a green apple, or a greek yogurt. Those are both kinda high in sugar, but otherwise quite healthy. Now I can cut back on them. Maybe eventually I'll try ketosoylent as well.


----------

